# JEEP Cherokee tires.... duratrac/snow/something else.its getting to be that time ....



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

ok i still have my 99 cherokee classic stock height. right now i have 225/75/r15. i will be needing tires and i might just use what i get strictly for the snow not sure.. from all the sites i have been on this year and listening to people its still pretty much a split with a " snow tire" or some sort of offroad/onroad tire.i will be doing local town and highway driving. the snow tires to me dont have deep grooves at all but people say they perform better on icer conditions?????? idk. Ive become partial to the goodyear duratracs. so if i go with this one, which is better for plowing the size they have for a 15 " without going for a major lift is the LT235/75/r15 (28.9") load range C 2000lbs so its alittle wider than what i have now . my other option which i think you guys might agree with is if i get these 16" rims with the duratrac i can get is a LT215/85/r16(30.4") load range E 2680lbs. so now these are skinner and taller what you want for plowing right or will the 235 75 r15 be just as fine? highway driving and driving through blizzards remember  if i do go with the 215's the two issues ill have on mind is will have enough clearance and if i do keep these on year round being skinner and all they probably wont handle as well ast the 235 at highway speeds right?. i need suspension stuff to and was thinking about a 1-2" lift so i dont think the height will be a problem. for the 16" they have a few more options 225/75/r16 and the bigger dog 235/85/r16 load range e 3000lbs lol according to tirerack. here are the specs http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Goodyear&tireModel=Wrangler+DuraTrac thoughts, experience, advice......... thank you again ussmileyflag


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I've never used the Duratracs and have only heard good things, but if a snow-only tire is an option, the truck will be unstopable. I have Firestone Winterforce 235/75/15s on mine and had them on my Wrnagler the winter before and am amazed. My Bronco had BFGoodrich ATs on it last winter and the Cherokee was waaaayyy better in the snow.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

I've used Firestone winterforce and they are great. They did wear fast over summer though so use another tire for summer. If you drive year round on them and need a tire that grips like glue and don't mind the road noise look at BFGoodrich commercial traction t/a. I have them and love them. In deep snow there is nothing better in my opinion, on ice they do good. Only thing I've experienced better was Nokian's on ice. They wear like steel and seem great on dry and wet roads. I also offroad my Cherokee and they rock in the mud, sand and rock.

As far as Duratracs I had them on a AWD full size Chevy van. They wore fast and seemed a bit loose on ice. I did not like them on the steering axle as they always seemed to push in the deep snow. It's all in opinions though if they are a tire you like go with them. I run the LT265/75R16 size on my 96 XJ with no lift but air shocks in back.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

265 duratrac?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

No, sorry I should have stated I have the BFGoodrich commercial traction T/A's in the 265 size on the Jeep.


----------

